# Looking for the name of an Anime...



## FriskeCrisps (Mar 19, 2017)

Would anyone happen to know the name of this anime here?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843052994656518146


----------



## Sagt (Mar 19, 2017)

Legendz


----------



## CCTakato (Mar 20, 2017)

Yep, that's Legendz.  It's actually pretty good and I enjoyed what I saw of it, though I still haven't finished it.


----------

